# [Review] be quiet! SILENT WINGS SW2 - Pechschwarz für Überhitzung?



## Jarafi (30. Dezember 2011)

*[Review] be quiet! SILENT WINGS SW2 - Pechschwarz für Überhitzung?*

*Be quiet!*​ 


*SILENT WINGS SW2*​ 


*Herzlich willkommen*​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




*Das bin ich*
Wie bei jeder Review möchte ich mich kurz vorstellen.
Mein Name ist Jan Ramon Fischer, ich bin 19 Jahre alt und bin nun schon seit 1 Jahr fleißig am Reviews schreiben.
In meiner Freizeit gehe ich nicht nur der Fotografie nach, sondern bin seit 10 Jahren PC-begeistert, dass versuche ich in jeder Review natürlich einzubringen




*Weitere Links zu mir und meinen Reviews*

Für mehr abgefahrene Reviews, Bild und und und, besucht Jarafi Reviews auf Facebook

*Facebookseite von Jarafi Reviews*

Die passenden Videos gibt es bei meinem Youtube-Kanal

*Youtube-Kanal von Jarafi Reviews*





*Danksagungen*

Kein Test ohne eine Danksagung an die, ohne die dieser Test nicht möglich gewesen wäre.
Ein ganz großes Dankeschön geht an *be quiet!* für die Bereitstellung der zwei SILENT WINGS 2 Lüfter und der drei SHADOW WINGS Lüfter.
Auch möchte ich mich bei *AMD*, *MSI*, *Gigabyte*, *Corsair*, *Noiseblocker*, *EA* und *Exceleram* für die Unterstützung bedanken.



*Zum Unternehmen*

Das Unternehmen be quiet! wurde im Jahre 2000 gegründet und hat seinen Sitz in Deutschland. be quiet! entwickelt leistungsstarke und vor allem leise Netzteile und Lüfter.
Besonders berühmt ist be quiet! durch die Netzteilserien DARK POWER PRO und STRAIGHT POWER geworden, die jedem PC-Bastler ein Begriff sind.
Kein Wunder also dass be quiet! fünf Mal hintereinander von ‚PCGames-Hardware‘ zum Hersteller des Jahres in der Kategorie Netzteile gewählt wurde.
Seit Neuestem sind auch CPU-Kühler mit von der Partie, bei deren Geräuschpegel man die Erfahrung aus dem Netzteilbereich wohlwollend zur Kenntnis nimmt. Besonders wichtig ist be quiet! der Kontakt zu ihren Kunden, um in neue Produkte Verbesserungen und Wünsche einfließen zu lassen.



*Differenzierung durch "German Engineering"*

Zitat von der Web-Seite des Unternehmens:
Im schnelllebigen Markt funktionsreicher Hardware-Komponenten hat sich be quiet! durch eine klare Identität profiliert: Mit „German Engineering“, individuellem Design, unverwechselbarem Marketing und kulanten Serviceleistungen. Im deutschsprachigen Raum haben sich die Netzteile etabliert. Im europäischen Ausland strebt be quiet! ebenfalls eine Spitzenposition an.



*Informationen zum Test*

Ich habe hier das große Vergnügen zwei be quiet! SILENT WINGS 2 Lüfter unter die Lupe zu nehmen.
Passend zur Jahreszeit und dem Verwendungszweck der Lüfter, hab ich mir wieder ein cooles Motto einfallen lassen.

*Pechschwarz für Überhitzung?*

Was die SILENT WINGSauszeichnet, klärt mein Test.



*Weitere Links zum Produkt*

*Der be quiet! SILENT WINGS 2 SW2 auf der Webseite von be quiet!*

*Der be quiet! SILENT WINGS 2 SW2 im PCGH-Presivergleich von be quiet!*



*Was ihr so findet*


Die Unterpunkte des Inhaltsverzeichnis sind mit dem jeweiligen Punkt im Test verlinkt, wollt ihr euch nur die Front des Fractal Design CORE 3000 ansehen, einfach den Menüpunkt Die Front anklicken und schwupps seit ihr da, natürlich gibt es neben jedem Titel auch ein "Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis"
Die Bilder gibt es natürlich nicht nur in klein, anklicken und die volle Pracht genießen.​ 


*I.Äußerlichkeiten*

Die Verpackung
Der Lieferumfang

*II. Der Lüfter im Detail*

Die technischen Raffinessen
Die Montage der Lüfter

*III. Der Test*

Das Testsystem
Der Tischaufbau

*Die Temperaturmessungen*

Die Temperaturen beim Tischaufbau
Die Temperaturen im Gehäuse
Der Einsatz einer Flüssigkkeitskühlung

Die Lautstärke

*IV. Resümee*




*I. Die Äußerlichkeiten*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Beginnen wir die Review mit den Äußerlichkeiten.



*Die Verpackung*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Die be quiet! SILENT WINGS 2 kommen in einer für 120 mm Lüfter recht großen Verpackung: Wieso und warum - dazu später mehr.
Auf der Front finden wir ein Bild unseres neuen High-End Lüfters und dessen Hauptfeatures.
Doch damit erschöpft sich das Informationsangebot auf der Verpackung bei weitem noch nicht: die Front ist nämlich aufklappbar und gibt den Blick auf weitere Details frei.
Wir finden rechts ein Sichtfenster, das den SILENT WINGS 2 sowie das Montagematerial zeigt.
Auf der Klappe links finden wir eine Auflistung der Spezialfeatures die der SILENT WINGS 2 für uns bereit hält.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


Die gelisteten Features in einer Tabelle:​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Auf der Rückseite der Verpackung finden wir genauere Angaben zu der SILENTWINGS-Technology, den Features und den technischen Daten. Letztere könnt ihr euch in der unteren Tabelle genauer ansehen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Öffnen wir die Verpackung finden wir das Zubehör und den Lüfter ordentlich verstaut vor





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Der Lieferumfang*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
be quiet! liefert zu jedem SILENT WINGS 2 Lüfter ein außerordentlich großes Zubehörpaket. Dazu gehören:
die altbewährten Madenschrauben
Plastikdübel zur werkzeuglosen Montage.
Ein Multi-Voltage-Adapter für 5 V, 7 V und 12 V
Ein Normaler Molex zu 3Pin Adapter bei.

Auch mit dabei ist eine kurze Anleitung wie die Lüfter zu montieren sind und welches Montagekit für welches Einsatzgebiet besonders geeignet ist.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*II. Der Lüfter im Detail*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 


[HWCLIP]http://www.hardwareclips.com/video/6245/Review-be-quiet-Silent-Wings-2[/HWCLIP]




Die SILENT WINGS 2 präsentieren sich be quiet!-typisch komplett in Schwarz, sie wirken schlicht und edel zugleich.
Als erstes fällt uns sicher auf, das die Lüfter an den vier Ecken, wo sich normal die Befestigungslöcher befinden Lücken klaffen, hier können wir je nachdem welches Einsatzgebiet der Lüfter haben soll die passende Befestigung einsetzen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mehr dazu gibt es bei der Beschreibung der Montage.
be quiet! setzt auch bei den SILENT WINGS 2 auf ein das Auge ansprechendes Lüfterdesign und verzichtet wie auch bei den SHADOW WINGS auf das globige quadratische Design des Wettbewerbs.
Auch die SILENT WINGS 2 sind am Rand beidseitig mit einem Antivibrationsgummi versehen und die Rotorblätter weisen die be quiet!-typischen Strömungsrillen auf zur Optimierung des Luftstroms.
Anders wie bei den SHADOW WINGS, liefert be quiet! die SILENT WINGS 2 mit einem in schwarz gesleevten Kabel aus. Dies unterstreicht ganz klar, dass es sich bei diesen um die High-End-Lüftermodelle von be quiet! handelt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die technischen Raffinessen*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

Natürlich kommt auch wie bei den SHADOW WINGS, bei den SILENT WINGS 2 die be quiet! SILENTWING-Technology zum Einsatz.
Dazu möchte ich kurz die wichtigsten Features und Unterschiede zu den SHADOW WINGS erläutern.
Die SILENTWING-Technology steht für einen besonders leisen, zuverlässigen und leistungsstarken Lüfterbetrieb in allen Lebenslagen.
Die Grundlage hierfür sind das von be quiet! entwickelte Lamellendesign der Rotorblätter und ein sehr hochwertiges Lager des Lüfterrads, das individuell austariert wird.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bei den SILENT WINGS 2 kommt ein High-End FDB-Lager zum Einsatz. FDB steht für Fluid Dynamic-Lager. Dieses sorgt für einen lautlosen Betrieb durch den Einsatz von V-förmigen Vertiefungen an den Innenseiten des Lagers zur gleichmäßigen Verteilung des Schmiermittels. Außerdem verfügt das Lager über einen Kupferkern zur Verbesserung der Wärmeabfuhr.​ 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



be quiet! setzt bei den SILENT WINGS 2 einen hochwertigen Sanyo-Motorsteuer-Chip ein, der für eine Minimierung elektrischer Geräusche und somit für ein gleichbleibend hohe Laufruhe sorgt.​ 

Ebenso tragen die strömungsoptimierten Vorder- und Rückseiten der Lüfterblätter zu einem geräuscharmen Betrieb mit hohem Luftdurchsatz bei.​ 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



Darüber hinaus setzen die SILENT WINGS 2 auf ein erweitertes Antivibrationskonzept, das dem Nutzer selbst die Wahl lässt, wie er den Lüfter montieren und somit entkoppeln möchte.​ 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




*Die Montage der Lüfter*​ 
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 


Kein Lüfter-Test ohne Montage der Testobjekte!
Hier punkten die be quiet! SILENT WINGS 2 durch ihr modulares Antivibrations-Befestigungs-System.
Da sich im Lieferumfang zwei verschiedene Montagekits befinden, können wir daraus schließen, dass es zwei unterschiedliche – aber gleichwertige - Befestigungsmethoden gibt:

Die erste Lösung sieht die Montage mit den altbewährten Madenschrauben und den Hartplastik-Einsätzen vor.
be quiet! empfiehlt diese Methode für stark vibrierenden Umgebungen, für Hochleistungsserver, für industriellen Einsatz oder für CPU-Kühler.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


Die zweite Montage-Variante kommt komplett ohne Werkzeug aus, hierfür verwendet ihr die beiliegenden Plastikstifte und die Antivibrations-Gummibefestigungen.
Man muss jedoch darauf achten, das auf allen Seiten das richtige „Ende“ der Gummibefestigungen zu sehen ist. Um dies sicherzustellen, sind diese nämlich beschriftet:
Auf der einen Seite mit „L“ und auf der anderen mit „S“.

In Richtung „L“ eingesetzt, bietet der Lüfter zwischen Gehäuse und Lüfterrahmen einen Abstand von 1 mm für eine optimale Entkopplung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




In Richtung „S“ eingesetzt, schließt der Lüfterrahmen mit dem Gehäuse ab, die Entkopplung übernimmt dann der gummierte Lüfterrahmen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




be quiet! empfiehlt den Einsatz dieser Methode für extrem leise PCs, Heim-Server oder den Einsatz im geräuschsensiblen Büroumfeld.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


Welche Variante ihr verwenden möchtet, bleibt euch überlassen: Beide funktionieren super.
Jedoch gilt auch hier: Setzt ihr einen speziellen Kühler wie die H80 von Corsair ein, wird es etwas arbeitsaufwendiger.
Hier könnt ihr nicht die Hartplastik-Befestigungen verwenden, sondern müsst auf die Gummibefestigungen zurückgreifen, da der Lüfter mit den langen Schrauben zu befestigen ist.
Auch schließen die Lüfter aufgrund ihrer Form nicht komplett mit dem Radiator der H80 ab, sondern es entsteht ein schmaler Spalt, an dem Kühlleistung verschenkt wird.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auf dem DARK ROCK Advanced, lässt sich der Lüfter durch dir Hartplastikbefestigungen problemlos installieren und nutzen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



*III. der Test*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Nach dem theoretischen Teil kommen wir zum praktischen Testen unter Alltagsbedingungen.
Für den Test habe ich mir zwei Kühler geschnappt: einmal den Corsair H80 und den hauseigenen be quiet! DARK ROCK Advanced.
Diese habe ich sowohl auf dem Tischaufbau als auch im Xigmatek Elysium mit sieben verschiedenen Lüftern getestet.
Getestet wird sowohl im Idle unter Windows, Gaming mit Battlefield 3 als auch unter Vollauslastung mit Prime 95.

Die Daten der fünf Lüfter habe ich euch in der unteren Tabelle zusammengefasst.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Das Testsystem*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Das Testsystem für den Lüftertest seht ihr in der unteren Tabelle.
Als test CPU kommt das aktuelle High-End Modell von AMD der FX-8150 übertaktet auf 4Ghz zum Einsatz.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Der Tischaufbau*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Beginnen wir mit dem Test auf dem Tischaufbau.
Dieser dient dazu, die Leistung des Lüfters ohne den Luftstrom im Gehäuse festzustellen, da dieser doch meist erhebliche Verbesserungen bei der Minderung der Temperaturen bewirkt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Die Temperaturmessungen*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Im folgenden findet ihr nun die Temperaturmessungen der verschiedenen Lüfter in verschiedenen Szenarien


*Die Temperaturen beim Tischaufbau*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Zunächst ein Diagramm, das den Betrieb bei 6V Lüfterspannung auf dem Tischaufbau zeigt.
Verwendet wurde der be quiet! DARK ROCK Advanced. Die farbigen Balken zeigen die be quiet! Dark Wings Lüfter.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nun das Diagramm bei einer Lüfterspannung von 12V bei allen Kontrahenten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Temperaturen im Gehäuse*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Als nächstes ein Diagramm, das den be quiet! DARK ROCK Advanced zusammen mit den vier Lüftern bei einer Spannung von 6V im Gehäuse zeigt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dasselbe Szenario wie oben, nur haben die Lüfter diesen Durchgang mit 12V absolviert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Der Einsatz einer Flüssigkeitskühlung*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Bei der in meinem Test eingesetzten Wasserkühlung handelt es sich um eine der neusten Kompaktflüssigkeitskühlungen von Corsair auf dem Markt.
Getestet wurde mit Lüfter-Doppelbestückung, wobei es zwei Möglichkeiten gibt, den Luftstrom zu lenken:
Im ersten Fall saugt einer der Lüfter die Luft aus dem Gehäuse in den Flüssigkeitskühler-Radiator, der zweite bläst dann die erwärmte Luft aus dem Radiator in die Umgebung: der übliche Betrieb, der Standard-Fall.
Im zweiten Fall wird die Richtung des Luftstroms umgedreht: ein Lüfter saugt aus dem Umgebung frische Luft in den H80-Radiator, ein zweiter bläst die erwärmte Luft dann in das Rechner-Gehäuse: unüblich, aber machbar.

Als Vergleich gibt es die beiden von Corsair mitgelieferten 120mm Lüfter im Balanced-Profil, das erste Diagramm zeigt die Temperaturen beim Luftstrom in das Gehäuse gerichtet.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nun ist der Luftstrom aus dem Gehäuse gerichtet.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Den folgenden Diagrammen lässt sich entnehmen, wie sich die Temperaturen bei der Verwendung nur eines einzigen Lüfters auf der H80 Flüssigkeitskühlung entwickeln.
Dieses Diagramm zeigt das Temperaturverhalten, wenn der Luftstrom aus der Umgebung in das Gehäuse führt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das nächste Diagramm zeigt die Temperaturen, wenn der Luftstrom aus dem Gehäuse in die Umgebung führt 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Lautstärke*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
In den meisten Foren ist die Lautstärke bei Lüftern ein heiß diskutiertes Thema: Die Diskussion bewegt sich dabei innerhalb der beiden Grenzfälle:

Laut, aber gute Kühlung – Leise, und schlechtere Kühlung

Sind sie zu laut, kühlen sie meistens gut aber schlagen auf den Spielspaß.
Sind sie leise, leidet in der Regel die Kühlung darunter und so überhitzen eure Komponenten, was zum Absturz des Systems führen kann.
Es muss also der Mittelweg zwischen Kühlleistung und Lautstärke gefunden werden.

Damit ihr euch ein Bild von der Lautstärke machen könnt, habe ich natürlich ein kleines Video vorbereitet.



[HWCLIP]http://www.hardwareclips.com/video/6247/Review-be-quiet-Silent-Wings-2-Die-Lautstaerke[/HWCLIP]



*IV. Resümee*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

Mit diesen Lüfter ist endlich Ruhe im PC!!!!
be quiet! hat mit den SILENT WINGS 2 echte High-End Lüfter auf den Markt gebracht, die nicht nur durch ihre ausgezeichnete Laufruhe glänzen.
Besonders die von be quiet! bekannte Verarbeitungsqualität und die gebotenen Features suchen Ihresgleichen.
Das modulare Befestigungssystem, das zugleich die Entkopplung übernimmt, war auch für mich bei Lüftern etwas komplett Neues.
Die Kühlleistung bewegt sich auf einem hohen Niveau: es gibt zwar Lüfter die besser kühlen, jedoch in Bezug auf den erreichten Temperaturunterschied viel lauter sind.
Als kleiner Kritikpunkt bleibt, das bei der H80 der Lüfter nicht bündig mit dem Radiator abschließt und so etwas Kühlleistung flöten gehen kann.
Für die angebotenen Features und die „be quiet!-heit“ ist der Lüfter jeden Cent wert.

Von mir gibt’s eine klare Kaufempfehlung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Die Awards*

Die Lüfter der SILENT WINGS 2-Serie sorgen im für eine Laufruhe, das man sich manchmal fragt, „Ist mein PC noch an?“ daher gibt es den Gold Award.


Natürlich gibt’s dafür den Gold-Award






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Weitere Links zum Produkt*

*Der be quiet! SILENT WINGS 2 SW2 auf der Webseite von be quiet!*

*Der be quiet! SILENT WINGS 2 SW2 im PCGH-Presivergleich von be quiet!*



*Weitere Links zu mir und meinen Reviews*

Für mehr abgefahrene Reviews, Bild und und und, besucht Jarafi Reviews auf Facebook

*Facebookseite von Jarafi Reviews*

Die passenden Videos gibt es bei meinem Youtube-Kanal

*Youtube-Kanal von Jarafi Reviews*


----------



## Jarafi (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! DARK WINGS DW1 - Pechschwarz für Überhitzung?*

Abend liebe PCGH'ler,​ 
mit diesen beiden Reviews zu den be quiet! DARK WINGS und den be quiet! SHADOW WINGS verabschiede ich mich von den Reviews für das Jahre 2011.​ 

Wie ihr seht war ich über die Feiertage fleißig am Testen um euch noch am 30. Dezember mit Lesestoff für die Wartezeit bis Silvester zu Versorgen. 
Ich hoff euch gefallen die beiden Reviews, habe mir für den Jahresabschluss noch mal etwas Besonderes ausgedacht .​ 
Ich bedanke mich ganz fett bei euch Allen, der gesamten Community und der Redaktion für die tolle Unterstützung im gesamten Jahre 2011 , ich hoffe ihr schaut auch weiterhin bei meinen Reviews rein.​ 

Im Januar geht es natürlich sofort weiter mit den noch mehr abgefahrenen Reviews und der Besten Hardware.​ 

Euch und euren Familien und Freunden einen Guten Rutsch​ 

Und​ 

VIEW IT XTREME!​ 


Jarafi


----------



## Fatalii (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! DARK WINGS DW1 - Pechschwarz für Überhitzung?*

Hallo Jan,
schöner Test von dir Kompliment!
Ich als BeQuiet Fan (nein ich bin kein Lüfter ) habe von den Dark Wings nichts anderes erwartet.
Jedochmuss man dazu sagen, dass es sich nicht unbedingt lohnt von den Silent Wings USC auf die Dark Wings 
umzusteigen. Die Leistung bewegt sich auf den gleichen Niveau, jedoch sind die neuen Lüfter minimal leiser.
Das Montagesystem ist interessant und praktisch. Ich bin gespannt wie sich die Lüfter bei mir machen.
Sofern ich neue brauche, kommt mit natürlich nur Be Quiet ins Haus

MfG Andy


----------



## Blutengel (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! DARK WINGS DW1 - Pechschwarz für Überhitzung?*

Wie in dem anderen Review schon geschrieben,...... klasse gemacht


----------



## Jarafi (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! DARK WINGS DW1 - Pechschwarz für Überhitzung?*

Danke euch !, freut mich sehr, da muss ich nächstes Mal glatt noch was drauflegen


----------



## ile (1. Januar 2012)

Danke für den ausführlichen Test! 

Nur einen kleinen Verbesserungsvorschlag hätte ich für Lüfterreviews noch: Eine Tabelle der upm bei 4, 5, 6, ... 12 Volt würde mir ziemlich weiterhelfen, aber sonst wirklich sehr gelungen!


----------



## Jarafi (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! DARK WINGS DW1 - Pechschwarz für Überhitzung?*

Danke , alles kalr, bau ich in Zukunft noch ein


----------



## derP4computer (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! DARK WINGS DW1 - Pechschwarz für Überhitzung?*

Ich bin begeistert von deiner coolen Arbeit!


----------



## Koyote (2. Januar 2012)

Auch dieses review kommt gut rueber


----------



## oanvoanc (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! DARK WINGS DW1 - Pechschwarz für Überhitzung?*

wahnsinns review für einen "blöden" lüfter


----------



## Jarafi (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! DARK WINGS DW1 - Pechschwarz für Überhitzung?*

Danke , freut mich das sie so gut gefällt.


----------



## Takoru (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! DARK WINGS DW1 - Pechschwarz für Überhitzung?*

Super Review, wahnsinn. 

Eine Frage: Die Silent Wings USC haben das gleiche Lage wie die Dark Wings, sind die Dark Wings wirklich leiser als die Silent Wings USC?


----------



## Jarafi (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! DARK WINGS DW1 - Pechschwarz für Überhitzung?*

Danke ,

Ob die Dark Wings leiser sind als die Silent Wings USC kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, da ich leider keine hier habe.

Aber verfügen die Dark Wings eben über das verbesserte Montage-System für noch mehr Ruhe durch eine frei wählbare Entkopplung.


----------

